# Trooper Jason Brown, 29 - Australia SASR



## peefyloo (Aug 14, 2010)

AN Australian special forces soldier has died in Afghanistan, taking the number of Australian soldiers to have died in Afghanistan to 18.

Acting Defence Force chief Lieutenant General David Hurley named the soldier as Trooper Jason Brown, 29, a member of the Perth-based Special Air Service Regiment.

Lt Gen Hurley on Saturday said Trooper Brown was shot overnight while assisting in a "disruption operation" in northern Kandahar.

Several insurgents engaged the coalition troops using small arms, and Trooper Brown suffered multiple gunshot wounds.

He received immediate first aid and was evacuated by helicopter to Kandahar, but died.

Lt Gen Hurley expressed "deep regret" at the death, but said no other other Australian or Afghan troops were wounded.

He said the soldier's family had been notified.


Full story at: http://www.news.com.au/national/aus...d-in-afghanistan/story-e6frfkvr-1225905187785


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 14, 2010)

Rest in peace Trooper Brown..


----------



## digrar (Aug 14, 2010)

Ex 1RAR and 4RAR Commando, before passing selection for the Regiment in 2007. 

   Rest Ye, Oh Warrior,
You’ll Battle No More.
No Longer To Live
The Horrors Of War.
Your Duty Was Done
With Honour And Pride,
Farewell Oh Brother
Until We March By Your Side.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 14, 2010)

Godspeed Warrior. 

~S~


----------



## QC (Aug 14, 2010)

RIP mate.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 14, 2010)

RIP brother....


----------



## Muppet (Aug 14, 2010)

Rest easy Trooper.

F.M.


----------



## Manolito (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank You Trooper until we meet on the other side.
Bill


----------



## 0699 (Aug 14, 2010)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Dame (Aug 14, 2010)

Rest in peace, Trooper.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 14, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 15, 2010)

Rest in peace mate, may you decent from heaven and kill some more bastards in Hell.


----------



## pardus (Aug 15, 2010)

We Will Remember Them...


----------



## Rapid (Aug 15, 2010)

RIP, Trooper.


----------



## tova (Aug 17, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 17, 2010)

Heard about this the other day.  RIP.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 17, 2010)

Rest easy Brother.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 17, 2010)

RIP Warrior!


----------

